# Help with dnp and safety please!!!



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi first of all i am on aas, i have dnp by BRL, its yellow powder in caps, the caps look wrinkled like they have been damp or is this from the dnp? 1or2 have popped the ends off the caps and the powder hasnt seeped out, its like its set to a solid texture. might be cos its compact though.Are these ok and safe?Now am ok and safe using this method?200mg eod for 1st week,200mg ed for 2nd week,can it be ran longer before i need a break on it? Does time on = time off?how safe is dnp at 200mg aday?Also i will be drinking more water but what supps are ESSENTAIL? Anybody ran dnp alone with or without aas? thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry when writing this i did use paragraphs and such, dont know why it hasnt anymore


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a read of this thread, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168306-diggys-dnp-log.htmlcovers all you need to know re supp etc

i also have used same dnp caps, which i thought were ok as you can def feel them working after few hours

i ran 2 caps=400mg each day for 2 wks & personally didnt use any additional supps at all

had usual sides like sweat/heat lethergy etc stopped after two wks due to extremely lethergy

couldnt handle anymore at 400mg, will run again soon


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks tonk, How long after stopping dnp could alcohol be used again? as i read drink and drugs are a no no on dnp but also read that it hangs around in the body along time


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DNP stays in the body for 3 days


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. what about being allergic to dnp? would it come after 1st tab or once built up in system?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Malibu said:


> DNP stays in the body for 3 days


I was under the impression the half life was 36 hours so actually you are looking at more like 5 days to get near proper clearance.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:



> Thanks. what about being allergic to dnp? would it come after 1st tab or once built up in system?


U won't need to worry about this if u take a nytol before bed (will help u sleep as well) I use nytol all through my dnp courses!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nytol (diphenhydramine) is an anti histamine before u think I'm goin bonkers btw


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Thanks. what about being allergic to dnp? would it come after 1st tab or once built up in system?


If you was allergic, I would imagine you would notice pretty much straight away.

200mg should be fine m8, ive not long finished a course ran @ 200mg ed 1st week then 200/400 ed rotation the week after.

Supps I ran with it was 3000mg Vit C a day and double the rest of my vits and oils. Also took dioralite with it to replace salts lost through sweating.

By the 2nd week I did feel a bit run down, apparently T3 helps with that, will certainly run using that next time.

Have a read of Diggy's DNP log, he did alot of homework on it, decent read!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fatstuff- for a second there i thought you wanted me to sleep through an allergic reaction lol but thankyou, big help.

Dave- what are the rest of your vits an oils? what helps ilectrolytes? (cant spell) as after nite of drinkin i get sore legs due to that so i would thnk i might suffer mre than most?


----------

